# Skiff upgrade for central -south TX: Ankona SC 16, South Dade Skiffs, Jon Boat



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

I don't/haven't fished those areas so I can't comment specifically, but it sounds like you're already thinking critically about needs/wants/practicality etc. I would probably keep the Solo until you figure out where you want to end up, and I'd caution against letting storage dictate your choice if you can help it. I bought a 13' Gheenoe as my first boat recently because I had very specific (i.e. super tight) storage considerations. IMMEDIATELY after bringing the boat home, my neighbor offered to let me keep it next door... on a concrete pad, behind a gate, with lights and water... I honestly couldn't ask for a better setup, and I realized I could've bought a larger /nicer/roomier boat. My point is that you'll work something out for storage-- I'd focus on the boat that you're going to want to use the most because it meets the most needs on the water.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

j_f said:


> I don't/haven't fished those areas so I can't comment specifically, but it sounds like you're already thinking critically about needs/wants/practicality etc. I would probably keep the Solo until you figure out where you want to end up, and I'd caution against letting storage dictate your choice if you can help it. I bought a 13' Gheenoe as my first boat recently because I had very specific (i.e. super tight) storage considerations. IMMEDIATELY after bringing the boat home, my neighbor offered to let me keep it next door... on a concrete pad, behind a gate, with lights and water... I honestly couldn't ask for a better setup, and I realized I could've bought a larger /nicer/roomier boat. My point is that you'll work something out for storage-- I'd focus on the boat that you're going to want to use the most because it meets the most needs on the water.


I think that's probably pretty good advice and something I'll need to consider. Thanks @j_f !


----------



## TxSalt (11 mo ago)

I fish these areas as well, Rockport, Aransas Pass and Port Aransas. There is no perfect boat. I have a 20’ flats boat and a couple of SoloSkiffs. My flats boat runs very shallow but can’t be poled. It is ideal for drift or wade fishing. SoloSkiffs are relatively inexpensive and can get shallow. The long lead times to have a new skiff built keep me from going that route, at least for now.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Most of the boats you mention would take you where you want except the aluminum John boat. Some times you might get wet riding back but you'll be happy with more of a platform under you


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks @permitchaser - definitely something to consider. I'll admit that as much as I love a good jon, I doubt it would be too long before I found myself wanting another upgrade to the other boats listed.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

I guess I should also add East Cape Gladesman to the list? I know they have their drawbacks (mainly tippiness) but you can also sometimes find them for sub $10,000 which is a pretty good bargain from my perspective.


----------



## TxSalt (11 mo ago)

Where do you normally launch?


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

TxSalt said:


> Where do you normally launch?


70% Bird Island, head north or south depending on the tides. The rest is a mix between Paradise Key, Lighthouse Lakes Launch, and POC every now and then. Let me know if you need more details - the goal would be to expand my horizons with the new rig - St Joes, get down to the meadows, yarbrough, or even 9 mile hole, arroyo city, etc, and hopefully the bays when the jacks are in.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

@TxSalt do you have some thoughts given where I'd be fishing? Definitely interested in your perspective!

70% Bird Island, head north or south depending on the tides. The rest is a mix between Paradise Key, Lighthouse Lakes Launch, and POC every now and then. Let me know if you need more details - the goal would be to expand my horizons with the new rig - St Joes, get down to the meadows, yarbrough, or even 9 mile hole, arroyo city, etc, and hopefully the bays when the jacks are in.


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

Hey Cory, I was in the same proverbial boat as you were earlier this summer. I consulted a ton with @Smackdaddy53 and had my sights set on an Ankona Shadowcast 16 as well, great boat and almost snagged one until I had a mishap with a seller.

Kept looking and found a 2022 Xtreme Brute 1654 from a dealer back east. It had several qualities that @Smackdaddy53 helped me understand are critical to the areas you mentioned: prop tunnel, reinforced jackplate, and large casting deck for fly fishing, plus a few other assorted things that mattered to me.

The boat will be getting here sometime in September than off to Mac's fabrication shop for some additional work. He does a custom water pickup system that greatly improves the water pickup system. Link to video: Zephyr Cove Shallow Water Pickup

I am also in Austin and you're welcome to check my boat out when it arrives next month.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Hey @Halen ! Much obliged. I had the pleasure of chatting with ol' @Smackdaddy53 myself recently. 

Kudos to him for being so generous with his time and advice!

Yea I may end up going aluminum and may take you up on your offer to come check out the boat. Thanks!


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

Cory Michner said:


> Yea I may end up going aluminum and may take you up on your offer to come check out the boat. Thanks!


Yup, @Smackdaddy53 is a solid fella for sure. At the very least let's go out and do some fishing since you're local. I'm not much of a freshwater guy, but plan to hit the lakes local to us and get to know the boat.


----------



## TxSalt (11 mo ago)

I haven’t seen too many aluminum boats in the Rockport area. Friends of mine run a small Boat Right with a 30hp engine and a GatorTrax with a 90 Yamaha 2-stroke. Neither of those particular boats are good candidates for poling.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TxSalt said:


> I haven’t seen too many aluminum boats in the Rockport area. Friends of mine run a small Boat Right with a 30hp engine and a GatorTrax with a 90 Yamaha 2-stroke. Neither of those particular boats are good candidates for poling.


You haven’t been looking hard enough if you have not seen many aluminum boats in the Rockport area...they are everywhere.

I spoke to both of these fellas and based on what all they wanted from a boat that’s what we arrived at. Not everyone wants a technical poling skiff. I poled a modified 1652 modified v aluminum hull for about five years with no issues. It might not have been perfect but it worked and I bet I poled that thing over a hundred miles before I sold it. I even sight cast sheepshead and big trout while poling that boat so it’s not always about the hull being the latest and greatest.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Bump - any additional thoughts appreciated!


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

I’m curious about the south dades for the Texas coast also. They were a lot more tempting when the total package was like 16k though


----------



## Firefly1934 (Oct 27, 2021)

I picked up an Ankona SC 16 from another forum member (sold my Gheenoe name and drove from Houston area to Sarasota and picked it up) and it has done everything I wanted it to do- a fun skiff to run too. It gets really shallow and sounds like it would fit your budget. It tows very easily and eight gallons Of gas lets you run and fish a long time. Very simple setup which leaves very little to go wrong and poles easiIy. I know you’re in Austin but if you ever make it down this way I’d be glad to take you out and let you see for yourself.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

@Firefly1934 awesome - sending you a pm!


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

I own a Ankona Shadowcast 16 and have been running 3 yrs. I petty much all the pro & cons. I would be happy to talk to you about the performance of this this boat which is 2016 model. The newer model have some nice up grades
Let know and I will shoot you my cell. if your in Houston we can do a lunch, good luck! 
Firefly was dead on


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Perfect - thanks @Mardar1 !

Sending PM


----------



## Stickmanmitch (12 mo ago)

Cory Michner said:


> I guess I should also add East Cape Gladesman to the list? I know they have their drawbacks (mainly tippiness) but you can also sometimes find them for sub $10,000 which is a pretty good bargain from my perspective.


I have a gladesman I run out of rockport, I moved up from a kayak then bote board. I haven't been on some of the other boats that have been suggested to compare but would recommend it from what you've described. I'm usually taking it out with one other person but really enjoy it solo and can easily get into anything I could with a kayak or paddle-board with two people plus the added benefit of motor range. I've got the system down now where I can pole solo from the back with my fly rod ready to go on a calmer day, or will setup a drift sock and stand up front when it's windy but can walk back and adjust as needed with the push pole. Most of the time I don't even bother with a boat ramp and launch off the side of the road or other kayak launches in the area. It won't cross a wide open bay on a windy day without some splashing, and there's definitely a limit to the size of chop I was comfortable running in especially if I had to quarter it, but not being limited to only boat ramps made that pretty easy to avoid. One spot I've been wanting to launch from is Wilson's cut and exploring all those protected flats, but usually end up stopping somewhere closer and have never made it over that far. Runs shallow with an on the fly jack plate. Would be glad to let you check it out one day if our schedules align.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Sounds good! Will follow up with a pm


----------

